# So What's A Decent Radio ???



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

After reading about all the radio changes recently, I'm finally motivated to do this long planned mod and ditch the "white elephant" radio that Outback provided.

Is there such an animal that is capable of tuning XM/Sirius? Not an "XM ready" unit, but the real, plug in the antenna and go thing. I would also like to simply plug in my iPod with a 1/4" phono jack and do not care to control it with the radio/remote. Seems like alot of radios try to complicate this with a special adapter that you have to buy. I'll use the adapter if I have too, but won't be thrilled.

Don't care about DVD. Just want to bring down the news/music from a SAT and plug in the POD.

Any starting suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

We love our XM in the Outback. Ours is hooked up to the factory Jensen using a car adaptor kit. I would think there must be a unit out there that is already to go --- Maybe try checking car stereos. They sell cars with the feature in them????


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Jim,

In the meantime, did you know that the factory Jensen is compatible with the IPOD? All you need is the 6 foot $6.00 cord called a JLink Cable (Jensen makes one, but I got a no name brand at Best Buy) to connect the Ipod to the back of the unit...I have the cord, just haven't removed the mounting cover to find the plug-in hole.

Dawn


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Unfortunately us "old timers" don't have the Jensen unit, but a rather pathetic excuse for a radio know only as the "white radio" as it has no brand name.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Jim - Easy fix --- buy a new Outback!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sweet! 31RQS here I come


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Unfortunately us "old timers" don't have the Jensen unit, but a rather pathetic excuse for a radio know only as the "white radio" as it has no brand name.


Ooopsie! Sorry to hear that...although, it's not like the Jensen is such a big step up


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

XM offers several different options, you can check out their site here. My AV came with the XM radio and the initial free trial period quickly converted me from "Why would anyone pay for radio when you can listen for free?" to "Wow, this is great, I gotta have it in the car too!"







I bought a Roady 2 unit which I use in the Miata most of the time, and use in the Outback on camping trips.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

BigBadBrain said:


> Jim - Easy fix --- buy a new Outback!


Won't help. We have a brand new Sidney 27rls. It has a no name non digital piece of junk


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> In the meantime, did you know that the factory Jensen is compatible with the IPOD? All you need is the 6 foot $6.00 cord called a JLink Cable (Jensen makes one, but I got a no name brand at Best Buy) to connect the Ipod to the back of the unit...I have the cord, just haven't removed the mounting cover to find the plug-in hole.
> 
> Dawn


Boy I'm glad the girls don't have IPODS yet
Or they would take over that radio also

Don


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

California Jim,

Check this Sirius radio out it might work for you.

Sirius Starmate

My wife bought me one for Christmas last year and we use it all the time in the car & camper. It comes with the complete installation kit for the car and the extra antenna & power cord for the camper.

It might work for you also....


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

White Buffalo said:


> California Jim,
> 
> Check this Sirius radio out it might work for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll check it out


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Jim as I was reading the topic again it came to mind that I did see Camping World carries sattelite radio stuff now too. I think it was XM but I'm not sure they may have a good unit that has all you need.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks HC. I'll be in there again soon and take a look at their offering


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey Jim:

We love XM! HERE  is a unit with built in XM.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Humpty said:


> Hey Jim:
> 
> We love XM! HERE  is a unit with built in XM.


OOOHHHH. Me likes very much







Hmmm. But another $100 for the ipod adapter.







Well, the budget I had in mind was under $300, so it's close. Thanks!


----------

